# Comment dézoner un lecteur DVD



## robdumchap (14 Avril 2007)

comment dézoner le lecteur de mon Powerbook


----------



## divoli (14 Avril 2007)

Mieux vaut ne pas le dézoner, et utiliser VLC qui lit les DVD sans restriction de zones...


----------



## Shaolin_Moon (14 Avril 2007)

Salut,

tu ne peux pas dezoner (légalement) ton lecteur dvd. Par contre tu peux utiliser VLC pour lire tes dvd.

A plus


----------



## robdumchap (14 Avril 2007)

c'est quelqu'un qui m'a dit de le dézoner car il ne lit plus les DVD


----------



## divoli (14 Avril 2007)

robdumchap a dit:


> c'est quelqu'un qui m'a dit de le dézoner car il ne lit plus les DVD




Qu'est que cela veut dire "il ne lit plus les DVD" ? Qu'est-ce qui se passe quand tu introduis un DVD dans le lecteur ? Il monte bien sur le bureau ?

Qu'est-ce qui se passe si tu introduis un CD ?


Parce que si le lecteur est fichu, cela ne servira à rien de le dézoner.


----------



## robdumchap (14 Avril 2007)

les CDs marchent
es DVDs tournent un peu puis plus rien


----------



## divoli (14 Avril 2007)

Est-ce qu'ils montent sur le bureau (est-ce que tu vois l'icône s'afficher) ?

Est-ce que tu as essayé avec plusieurs DVD ?


----------



## robdumchap (14 Avril 2007)

il ne monte pas sur le bureau
j'ai éssayé avec plusieurs


----------



## divoli (14 Avril 2007)

Bon, on va essayer un truc.

-tu retires le DVD du lecteur,
-Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syt&#232;me / CD et DVD / A l'insertion d'un DVD vid&#233;o ------> tu s&#233;lectionnes: Ouvrir lecteur DVD.
-tu met un DVD vid&#233;o et tu regardes ce qu'il se passe.

Si cela ne marche pas, il est fort probable que le lecteur soit abim&#233;.


N.B.: tu n'as pas chang&#233; plusieurs fois de zones, avant d'avoir ces probl&#232;mes ?


----------



## robdumchap (14 Avril 2007)

ca ne marche pas, je n'é jamais dézoné


----------



## pascalformac (14 Avril 2007)

question
cet ordi
tu l'as eu neuf? ou d'occaze?


----------



## robdumchap (14 Avril 2007)

d'occas' (de mon oncle)


----------



## pascalformac (14 Avril 2007)

bon on avance tr&#232;&#232;s lentement

 j'explique pour les nouveaux lecteurs
il y a un autre fil
et robdumchap a un style assez ... &#224; lui
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4236425#post4236425

Et  je soupconne  quelques soucis Hardware ou OS


----------



## macsteph (14 Avril 2007)

C'est peut-être juste qu'un lecteur de CD?


----------



## robdumchap (14 Avril 2007)

c'est un lecteur DVD


----------



## apenspel (15 Avril 2007)

robdumchap a dit:


> c'est un lecteur DVD


Vérifie tout de même dans les Informations système, car cette machine date d'un temps certain.


----------

